
Ask HN: Good Resume Samples? - Topgamer7
I&#x27;m job hunting right now, and trying to optimize my resume, I&#x27;ve been having a hard time finding up to date sample resumes of people in the field.<p>Do you guys have any good examples of resumes (yours or other peoples)? Mostly looking for technical resumes, software dev, hardware, etc.
======
mtmail
The monthly freelancer thread
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17205866](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17205866)
might link to a couple.

My favorite one-pager, I don't know the person [http://kelly-
dunn.me/resume](http://kelly-dunn.me/resume)

